# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Magical Flying Umbrella

## OpheliaBlue

Just had a freaking AWESOME LD!!! Was kinda long, I'll shorten it as best as I can:

I had a quick LD right when I fell asleep, where I looked at my hands and they looked a bit cartoony. But I awoke almost immediately. Then I fell back to sleep and I was wandering around alone in a Wal-Mart. It began to rain inside the store. So I figured I better go buy an umbrella. But they didn't have the big kind I like. I was holding a little sun-parasol thing with little bears on it when I thought, "it's raining IN the store??" and I became lucid. I willed the little parasol to transform into a giant golf umbrella. Then I opened it the store and with a loud "WHOOSH!" it lifted me up and I was soon flying outside like fucking Mary Poppins or something, haha! But the scenery was really drab: black and white images going by. I looked at my hand, and it came into focus, but was still in black and white. So I thought "lazy ass subconscious" and willed some colour into the scene. Then everything began to turn this annoying shade of teal in where it looked like a kid had taken a crayon and scribbled all over the place. Started getting pissed. So I tried to at least fly to the city where my lover lives. But then everything went still and black...

I "re-awoke" lying face down on the ground, but was still lucid. There was soft, lush green grass all around me. I looked up and saw the most BEAUTIFUL scenery imaginable. Snowy mountains against blue skies, lush green hills and dales, trees and fields, etc. I was lying at the foot of a huge gate, and it was a gate to the city where my lust-muffin lives!!! The name was written on the gate, though the letters were a bit jumbled up. Next thing I knew, I was driving down a road that lead to the heart of he city, but the car broke down along with several others (HA device failure). But then my hump-buddy appeared and took me to his home.  ::smitten::  

Of course we did it, but I won't get into the sweaty details here. I just want to say that I kept going in and out of lucidity throughout the sex, which was kinda interesting in a good way. For instance I remember kissing him really really deeply, forgetting that it was just a dream. But when I realized his tongue piercing was not there, I regained lucidity and I was able to will his clothes to melt away. It was freaking heaven. HEAVEN!!! I awoke actually speaking his name out loud!  ::o:  

Ok I'm done.

----------


## jlambie

That's a pretty cool LD kiddo... Sounds intense. And again. i'm totally envious that you had another LD.   ::?:  anyways...i'm sure i'll catch you later.

----------


## Scwigglie

Haha!!   ::D:  Oh that was great! You dream about Wal-Mart, huh. I dream about Target.   ::?:  Like I don't have any place better to be.

Did these LDs just come naturally?   :wink2:  Ooh I just love reading these!!

----------


## insanejester

great dream..... to bad u couldnt give the details  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by insanejester_
> *great dream..... to bad u couldnt give the details*



Well, don't worry too much about that. At least I gave HIM all the juicy details.  :wink2:

----------


## Turkeh

Cool dream, love that Mary Popins stuff just as well it ended else you might have decided to start singing some awful song! 

When your dream faded to black where you still lucid till the next started or did you just become lucid when the new dream started?

----------


## Truthbearer

I think it is no secret that I was her lover, right?  ::wink::

----------


## dreamer3

WRONG   its obvious that im her one true love, now, my sugar lumpkins(  ::D:  ) please tell me the details, my memory is a bit hazy and i wish to see if it was a shared dream.............




(completley lies(except for me wanting the details), but i wish it werent  ::D:  opheliablue  ::smitten::   ::dreaming::   ::smitten::  mmmmmmm... uh, i never said that  ::D:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

It was me!!! And NOBODY can say anything different mwahahaha!!!

 ::smitten::  ::smitten::

----------


## insanejester

this is sad.... one chic posts a sex dream..... an shes got all the guys droolin... 

you boys really need ta check out "reality" its a cool place... u might even get laid...... then again... look at who im talkin to....

drool away.....

----------


## Reala

Hmmm... who could it be... wait it was this guy!  ::banana::  Seem familiar Ophelia?  ::D:  A banana fetish is nothing to be ashamed of.

----------


## blatantfish

ok its obvious who the lover is, nights avatar guy lol.

----------


## Reala

You know, the first time I read it, it thought she said she met Humpty Dumpty, that egg thing from the kids nursery rhymes, so when she started talking about sex with it, I was just like...  ::shock::   Disturbing thoughts.

----------


## loose id

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *... black and white images going by. I looked at my hand, and it came into focus, but was still in black and white.*



Do a lot of people dream in black in white? I have never done this, my dreams have always been in full color. 

I don't think this serves as a dissapointment for me, but I think it would be somethin a little different.

gratuitous emoticon:

----------


## Barbizzle

well, last night I dreamed in black and white wort of. but mine are always in color. this dream was weird though. everything was in black an dwhite untill i looked at it and color flowed into it and when i looke daway it flowed out again. but nothing was the right color either. btw I was swimming rite beofre this dream and I think thats why it happened. YOu know when you swim under water evey thing is all hazy but when u get closer to it it gets more clear and more colorfull? I don'w knwo, but its possible ot dream in black in white ofr some people someitmes i guess. 

Alos, I have never flew on an umbrella before. Im goign to try that tonight. hehe.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by loose id+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(loose id)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-OpheliaBlue
> 			
> 		
> ...



I know that there are many people who DO dream in b&w, not just colour blind folk. But I usually dream in colour. I've had maybe 2 or 3 in my lifetime that have been b&w. I think the main reason that the dream was that way because of the flying. My subconscious was just too lazy (or too incapable!) to colourize all that moving scenery. So when I stopped flying, everything became all beautiful and vividly coloured.

Make sense? I dunno, maybe I'm just brain damaged from all the drugs I did in college.....  ::?:

----------


## Reala

I don't have black and white dreams, but I do have blue and white. One of my best things to do while lucid is to colour these in, just to see what kind of world I can make.

----------


## jlambie

I read somewhere that all your dreams are actually black and white, and that it's just when you wake up that you put color to it....i could be wrong though, it was a while ago that i read it....and chances are good that I was high while 'reading' it. sounds a little sketchy to me...   ::?:

----------


## Reala

Nope, all of my LD's have been in colour, but some ove my dreams have gotten colourful when I became lucid.

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Nights_
> *You know, the first time I read it, it thought she said she met Humpty Dumpty, that egg thing from the kids nursery rhymes, so when she started talking about sex with it, I was just like...  *Disturbing thoughts.*



HOLY CRAP THAT WAS SO FUNNY  ::rolllaugh::

----------

